# Goat stomping



## EricaVaughn1999 (Jul 18, 2015)

My goat keeps stomping and running around like something is on her, but I can't see anything on her. She will stand on anything she can to avoid grass. Is she OK what can I do to help her.


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Sounds like she is getting bitten by something in the grassy area - or she got bit once hard and is now bug shy...

Do you have sandy soil? Might be fleas.

Are you in chigger country? 

Anything biting you?

Was she is an area where there might be a ground hornet nest? (nasty things! We have them in Maine.)


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Yep, most likely bugs. Such as gnats ect.


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Lice or mites make them stomp, too. I treated with 7 dust and it solved the stomping 
problem. (so I guess they had mites on their legs).


----------

